#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Campervan....

## pseudolus

So should this go in motoring? Construction? Or where? This will do. 

So we have dogs, and this does stop me and the missus being able to get away at a moments notice. Like the forthcoming long weekend, I would love to pile up to CR or somewhere but with the hounds its impossible, especially as the dog hotel we trust (the only one) is full. 

So I've been thinking for a while about a campervan. Looked at a few of the HiLux based ones but not that impressed and for over 2m baht, I'm not seeing the value. Joined a few Thai forums dedicated to building them, but they use the small toyota people carriers which I'm not so keen on. Much as we lvoe the dogs, being in the back of a vanette on a wet day, not ideal. Need more space. 

My idea is to get something like this; 





Bigger than a van, smaller than a bus. They shift a bit (they go like the clappers around Hong Kong), and are big enough to fit in a seating area / bed, toilet / shower, and a fridge full of beer and a row of optics. 

You can get these for about 350k (older) to 650k nearly new. Most likely go for the newer one. 

How easy are they to drive? I've driven camper vans before, but usually based upon big vans rather than a small bus. I'd have thought a bus this size would be no different to a big van? Would I need a different license here? 

I would think a layout like this would be the ideal. 



No plans to be in the thing all the time, but when it rains etc and too hung over to drive off, enough space to lounge around, read a book without feeling claustrophobic. 

Benefit of the small bus as well is that there is heaps of storage space underneath. Couple of push bikes, bbq, piece of piss. 

What's our esteemed members thoughts? Anyone done something similar? Bought / Built one?

----------


## terry57

^

I actually think its brilliant but there's just one thing.

Why on earth would you want to spend all that money on a Camper when Hotels go for piss all Up Country. ?

600 Baht and its all good. 

I'm confused.

----------


## pseudolus

> Why on earth would you want to spend all that money on a Camper when Hotels go for piss all Up Country. ?


3 big dogs. Thats why. You show me a hotel willing to take that lot and I'll shake your hand. Also, these camper vans are like rocking horse shit (as in, ones done to good spec) so its not throwing money away.

----------


## terry57

So where do you plan to camp in it considering Thailand ain't set up for Campervans. 

You could not use it when the temp was up unless you ran the A/C all night and then you need to be somewhere were the shitters and showers are.

Don't get me wrong I love it but it dont seem suited for Thailand.

I see your point considering your dogs but if you never had them it seems a bit out of place.

Good luck with it all the same.  Be brilliant in Australia though.

----------


## terry57

650K.   Price is good.

----------


## pseudolus

> So where do you plan to camp in it considering Thailand ain't set up for Campervans.


Anyway I feel like stopping. Got a pisser for the lady, and a tree will do for me. Got a generator, and happy days. 




> You could not use it when the temp was up unless you ran the A/C all night and then you need to be somewhere were the shitters and showers are.


Nah not really.... you never gone camping (as in properly) away from the madden crowd and sanitized campsites?

----------


## terry57

> Nah not really.... you never gone camping (as in properly) away from the madden crowd and sanitized campsites?




Mate I love camping, 

Go have a look at my set up in my picture threads. I have a brilliant little camper that I use back in AUD on my trips back.  

You could only use that van in the cool season up North. 3-4 months maybe tops.

There's no way you will be sleeping inside that van when the temps are up. If you can run your A/C no probs. 

Sweat your bolliks off other wise.

----------


## pseudolus

> You could only use that van in the cool season up North. 3-4 months maybe tops.


They have full integrated aircon, and you could easily jack it into a genetor as well. So I disagree with that. 

Next testament of woh?

----------


## r1 pet

the drawing you  put up allows no accommodation for your 3 dogs,
perhaps a caravan towed by an open back truck, the hounds of course residing in the back, wet dogs can stink out a bus for weeks, 
you could purchase an hydraulic roof for the truck to keep the loves dry an cool,
while on the move,

----------


## terry57

> They have full integrated aircon, and you could easily jack it into a generator as well. So I disagree with that. 
> 
> Next testament of woh?




Jesus, that's what I said innit. 

If you can run your A/C OK.     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Necron99

Get rid of the dining area so the dogs have room.
Have a tent annex made the rolls up on the roof for storage.
But.
Other than national parks where you couldn't take the dogs(?), I can't really say I've seen too many places in my driving around where you could pull a bus up to camp. It's road bound and be fucked if I would sleep on the verge of a road here. You'd end up parking in the market square of towns I reckon.

----------


## terry57

Sort of what I was thinking.

A heap of really nice parks but no Dogs allowed so where are you going to actually park up ?

----------


## pseudolus

It's OK terry mate - I know you are just giving solid advice, so relax a tad. Come camping and unwind  :Smile:  




> the drawing you put up allows no accommodation for your 3 dogs,


It is a quandary to be sure. Those buses are bigger than the van used for that layout so there would be more room. I would personally not have the bog, go bushman style, but the missus would not be so keen on that. 

Could do something like this as it is only me and the missus who needs bed after all



However, if I ever needed to sell it,  having a couple of bunks for kids would be vital I would assume.

----------


## pseudolus

> Other than national parks where you couldn't take the dogs


Valid point. Adopting the Thai method of Fuck It, I'll stop here, would be the way forward though. There is also quite a growing amount of camp sites not in parks around Thailand though, and you also have the option of near beaches etc just pulling up there.

----------


## Necron99

> However, if I ever needed to sell it,  having a couple of bunks for kids would be vital I would assume.


Build it for your needs, not some mythical future buyer.
And if the topic came up, my favourite line to potential buyers complaining about some aspect of my last house was "Well the beauty of owning something is you can make whatever fucking changes you like."

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> However, if I ever needed to sell it,  having a couple of bunks for kids would be vital I would assume.
> 
> 
> Build it for your needs, not some mythical future buyer.
> And if the topic came up, my favourite line to potential buyers complaining about some aspect of my last house was "Well the beauty of owning something is you can make whatever fucking changes you like."


Good advice indeed.

----------


## terry57

> I would personally not have the bog, go bushman style, but the missus would not be so keen on that.




Mate,

Your misses ain't going to be happy about having to go shit outside under a tree especially when there is no bum gun available to wash the remaining turd away.  

Let me know how she goes with that EH.   :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> 3 big dogs. Thats why.


 faark aside from them being wet n smell what happens when all 3 of the big fockers back out a bad boy in the back of your camper? or deck it out like this one

----------


## pseudolus

> what happens when all 3 of the big fockers back out a bad boy in the back of your camper?


They wouldn't. They are all immaculately house trained so that would never happen. Might mean dashing out with them in the middle of a raining night if they get the squits, but that is rare.

----------


## terry57

Mate, here's my set up. 3 months ago.

----------


## terry57

Here's the most important part of the rig. The shitter box.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

I don't fuk around when I go Camping. I actually go friggin camping.   :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Mate i love dogs but theres no way i would take the hound on holiday with me, fuk that. But good luck with that if you do get a camper

----------


## pseudolus

> Mate i love dogs but theres no way i would take the hound on holiday with me, fuk that. But good luck with that if you do get a camper


Grew up going on holidays with the dogs in a VW camper, and then caravans  etc so I'm cool with that.

----------


## Dillinger

Why do you need 3 dogs  ? For security ?

I'd have thought the idea of a holiday was to get away from walking dogs/clearing up  of piles of shit .

Don't you have an in-law that can stay in your house and take care of them ?

----------


## pseudolus

> Why do you need 3 dogs ? For security ?


Long story involving an exwife. 




> I'd have thought the idea of a holiday was to get away from walking dogs/clearing up of piles of shit .


Nah - i like my dogs. Love cruising around with them, and they are off a sort that they get a lot of attention. 




> Don't you have an in-law that can stay in your house and take care of them ?


Yes I do. However, well, I don't really want to go down that route.

----------


## VocalNeal

One potential problem would be that the donor vehicle is a bus. 

Given that driving motor vehicles is a reserved occupation for Thais, can a farang even get a license to drive a bus? Probably but...

Not that should discourage one, few hundred baht here and there!

The actual camping experience not with standing it would be easier to get a small trailer for the dogs and sleep in a hotel with the trailer and dogs outside!

----------


## pseudolus

> The actual camping experience not with standing


But it is the camping experience that I like. I spend so much time in hotels with work I don't really enjoy basing holidays in them. The other options are villas etc but then you are really tied down to one venue. 

Like Terry up a bit, just parking up in some remote place, frying up a steak, having a drink watching the sun go down with only the mossies for company... oh and the missus. Heaven.

----------


## Mr Earl

The much more practical and cheaper option is to use a big tent for your camping. That way you can fit every into a small pickup truck. It's a little more work but hey that's part of the camping fun, yeah!

RV's man, very expensive and basically it's a rolling toilet.

----------


## pseudolus

> The much more practical and cheaper option is to use a big tent for your camping.


Would have to be pretty sturdy to prevent one of the dogs legging it......I explored this initially. Also the lack of aircon would piss me off. I'm not so concerned about the cash. But the very valid point of where I could go does concern me. Would park up anywhere, but thinking about it, Thailands not exactly set up for parking anywhere I guess.

----------


## pseudolus

Say up in Chiang Rai - in the hills and lakes, anyone know of places to park up? Some of the islands not so bad, Koh Chang lots of places to tuck away for example. Chiang Mai has some camp sites, not in parks. Down south, on the road to and past Hua Hin? Around route 4 by Khoa Lak, bound to be places there on that huge stretch of beach to park up. Worst that happens is you end up sleeping in PTT gas station and spending the days at the beach? 

Possibilities endless but also it seems severely limited.

----------


## thaimeme

> Why do you need 3 dogs ? For security ?
> 
> I'd have thought the idea of a holiday was to get away from walking dogs/clearing up of piles of shit .
> 
> Don't you have an in-law that can stay in your house and take care of them ?


For the life of me, can't understand how some allow their lives to become dependent and restricted [in general] because of their dogs.

In this case, best to leave them at home and have someone that you trust look after them for the time being.

...or, don't have dogs.

----------


## Dillinger

I'm sure Kurgen or Loy Toy will be along soon with an offer of free digs, a run of the lawn and use of their pools :Smile:

----------


## Shy Guava

Here ya go:

2015 Motor Home

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
> 
> Why do you need 3 dogs ? For security ?
> 
> I'd have thought the idea of a holiday was to get away from walking dogs/clearing up of piles of shit .
> 
> Don't you have an in-law that can stay in your house and take care of them ?
> 
> ...


I like dogs but as long as they're not mine. I don't want the responsibilty.

When I travel I can fit it all on a motorcycle. The freedom of that is invigorating.

----------


## ltnt

So "P," with all this cash floating about, where ya gonna park it when not in use?

I was thinking again, why don't you hire a "dog sitter?"  You can pick her out of the herd....just saying...after a couple trips with three dogs and a wife couped up in a Styrofoam Fiberglas mobile bean bag that may get used once or twice a year, I think you may want to use a stick of dynamite on the man-van.

----------


## Dillinger

I should imagine that campervan will stink to high heaven on the way back from Chiang Rai, with 3 big dogs. In Thailand,even if the dogs are not wet  they still reek due to the humidity. Add to that a dogs liking to roll around in buffalo shit....

That van will be humming like one of Terry's 600 baht  long time motels in no time :Smile:

----------


## Mr Earl

If ya really want an RV, here's the deal.
Camping-cars RAPIDO France

I saw a really nifty model in Scotland which had a rear compartment that housed a Honda Wave 125. Slick kit, which got 35mpg's powered by an Inveco diesel engine.

----------


## Topper

Here in Bangkok, there's a place on the ring road between Ramkhamhaeng and Fashion Island that looks to have pre-owned campers and camper trailers (caravans for the Brits).

All you'd need is a car with a big engine or a truck to pull the camper, you could leave your dogs in it at night while you and the missus enjoy the comforts of a hotel room with a lot less investment.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Here ya go:
> 
> 2015 Motor Home


Those look like mighty fine kits.

----------


## pseudolus

> Here ya go:
> 
> 2015 Motor Home


Seen them - Very small inside. Rather spend 2m on something more bespoke.




> I don't want the responsibilty.


Nor did I - after all, divorce, and I'm not a nasty bastard. 




> where ya gonna park it when not in use?


In the drive? 




> I was thinking again, why don't you hire a "dog sitter?"


Finding one trustable / capable.




> Here in Bangkok, there's a place on the ring road between Ramkhamhaeng and Fashion Island that looks to have pre-owned campers and camper trailers (caravans for the Brits).


Interesting. Any clue on a name or exactly here?

----------


## Topper

> Interesting. Any clue on a name or exactly here?


I'll try and get the name/number the next time I'm by there.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> The much more practical and cheaper option is to use a big tent for your camping.
> 
> 
> Would have to be pretty sturdy to prevent one of the dogs legging it......I explored this initially. Also the lack of aircon would piss me off. I'm not so concerned about the cash. But the very valid point of where I could go does concern me. Would park up anywhere, but thinking about it, Thailands not exactly set up for parking anywhere I guess.


You can stake the dogs under a tarp. For air con you can easily rig a fan off an inverter and second battery. How often are ya going camping anyhow? Simple and cheap is your answer amigo. :Sombrero: 

If ya really need aircon you're too pussy to go camping anyhow!

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> Interesting. Any clue on a name or exactly here?
> 
> 
> I'll try and get the name/number the next time I'm by there.


Thanks CSFFan - would be much obliged.

----------


## terry57

> That van will be humming like one of Terry's 600 baht  long time motels in no time


Urm, I was up in Nakon Sawan last week,   here is my 600 Baht hotel plus American Breakfast. PA House, google it up. Fookin ripper.   :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

nice action Terry. 

However, what the fook has that got to do with anything?  :rofl: 

Nakhon Sawan- got Dengue there last time and we would use the van to go there and stay close to the in laws with no compunction for me to stay with them. Be in my own sheets, happy as larry, and able to drive away if needs be. Hell yes.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
> 
>  
> That van will be humming like one of Terry's 600 baht long time motels in no time
> 
> 
> Urm, I was up in Nakon Sawan last week, here is my 600 Baht hotel plus American Breakfast. PA House, google it up. Fookin ripper.


Dogs would love this..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Perhaps a separate room for them??

----------


## Mr Earl

> American Breakfast.



American Breakfasts kinda suck, we should promote Scottish breakfast.IMHO

----------


## Gravesend Dave

What bread are these three big dogs Pseudo ?

Are they strays you took in ?

----------


## pseudolus

they are adopted from Hong Kongs death row shelter and brought here when I moved here.

----------


## pseudolus

> Scottish breakfast.IMHO


12 cans of lager?

Anyway, we've got people who have travelled all over Thailand on this board. 

No one can think of places along Route 4 on that coast line that would make interesting camping?

----------


## Mr Earl

> they are adopted from Hong Kongs death row shelter and brought here when I moved here.


Not very informative. You say a big dog. So what breed or mix are they?
How about some pics, you're proud of yor dogs give us us a picture or two.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> Scottish breakfast.IMHO
> 
> 
> 12 cans of lager?
> 
> Anyway, we've got people who have travelled all over Thailand on this board. 
> 
> No one can think of places along Route 4 on that coast line that would make interesting camping?


You can camp on my land anytime you want. 50 clicks south of Ranong. 10 clicks from the beach.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> they are adopted from Hong Kongs death row shelter and brought here when I moved here.


I was more curious what bread they are ?

You don't give these mutts free run of your home do you ?

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> ...


For the money, I reckon Earl's on the button. Chinese motors are shit. Reason is the quality of metal they use. It's shit. Gear boxes and engines fall apart (not the workings but the moulded casings). Add to that that you can't get parts.

I'd re-fit a commuter if you have cash, but Earl's pov is good. Buy a pickup and some plush tentage. Stick the dogs in the back. Stick a sun shade on if you want.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> ...


Very nice offer. I'll cook the steaks and get you drunk. Looks bloomin nice down that way.

----------


## pseudolus

> I'd re-fit a commuter if you have cash


Too small. Don't want a tent. 

That style of bus as pictured is perfect. Mitsu make one as well. Not even started exploring the variety of options except on the 2nd hand truck website.

----------


## Dillinger

Come on lets see these mutts

----------


## terry57

For me Camping is all about going on the road Solo, so much easier to just pull up anywhere, anytime and pleb out.

We have brilliant territory in West Australia for the camper.  That rig you're looking at would be perfect towing a trailer to throw all the shit in. 

I get as far away from people as I can, my rig is totally self sufficient. 

Throw in the wife and 3 dogs and it makes things quite complicated. 

Good luck with it anyway mate.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Too small. Don't want a tent. 
> 
> That style of bus as pictured is perfect. Mitsu make one as well. Not even started exploring the variety of options except on the 2nd hand truck website.


Don't get me wrong mate - I'd have one of them too - and I know they're pricy.

Only advice would be 

a) Buy new if possible - 2nd hand prices here are a joke (much too high)
b) Buy something made here so it's cheap in the first place (no tax), and you can get it fixed cheaply everywhere.

----------


## pseudolus

> Come on lets see these mutts


They are posted all over the forum in different places. This is about camping and campervans, Mr Kumquat....  :rofl: 





> I get as far away from people as I can, my rig is totally self sufficient.


Yeah - that's what I'm talking about. 




> Throw in the wife and 3 dogs and it makes things quite complicated.


I like spending time with the wife, and the dogs make me laugh. I take them to the pub and all sorts. I like them - they are good value. I  spend enough time away from them, and the whole idea of a camper is that we can all go together.

----------


## pseudolus

> Buy new if possible


Yeah - and the way thais care for vehicles, make it a bloody minefield. Will try for new. The other option is one of these



big money though, and the first thing i'd have to do to a brand new van is punch a load of holes in the panels lol . 




> Buy something made here so it's cheap in the first place (no tax), and you can get it fixed cheaply everywhere.

----------


## thaimeme

Would be much more sound to rent or extended lease - 
Better investment, as you never know how much real use you might get from it.

Value for the money spent.

----------


## Dillinger

Why not go Dutch   with Terry  ?

----------


## Gravesend Dave

This thread is specifically about being able to accommodate three large dogs(breed unknown) whilst camping.

Could we see the mutts please ?

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Why not go Dutch   with Terry  ?


 :rofl:  terry wont take the dogs on !!

----------


## thaimeme

> Why not go Dutch with Terry ?


What about the missus.....and more importantly, the dogs?

----------


## terry57

^

He's nice Eh, Too bad he's dead.     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pseudolus

> This thread is specifically about being able to accommodate three large dogs(breed unknown) whilst camping.
> 
> Could we see the mutts please ?


No - you might try to eat them. 

Being a thread nazi, this thread is actually about 

1) easy to drive / special license
2) places around thailand where I could park up / recommendations camps sites outside of national parks 
3) experiences of others (slimchance it seems) of camping here. 

In your mind you believe what you like, however, it is not about my dogs.

----------


## pseudolus

> Why not go Dutch   with Terry  ?


Good idea. Going to prepare the fruit right now.

----------


## terry57

^ ^

Hey mate,   maybe you can buy Dave's Pikey Van.   :Smile: 

But then again No, bad idea, its more than likely fuked.  :cmn:

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
> 
> Why not go Dutch with Terry ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea. Going to prepare the fruit right now.


Nice manicure and lovely dainty hands....[kinda pasty]

----------


## pseudolus

> Nice manicure and lovely dainty hands....[kinda pasty]


Google picture. Not me. 

Anyway, where do you live, Yoda? Where in your region is nice and picturesque, unfuct by industry, and able to pull up a van and kip, waking up to a nice view, clean air ? 

Lets start getting some useful suggestions perhaps?

----------


## Dillinger

http://cookalicious.files.wordpress....-pomelo-20.jpg

Someones been using the old Fairy Liquid 
Those hands aint done a days graft in their life. I bet it wasnt even Pseudo who cut the end off that kiwi fruit :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> http://cookalicious.files.wordpress....-pomelo-20.jpg
> 
> Someones been using the old Fairy Liquid 
> Those hands aint done a days graft in their life. I bet it wasnt even Pseudo who cut the end off that kiwi fruit


 
...pomelo? :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> what bread they are ?


loafers

----------


## rebbu

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> what bread they are ?
> 
> 
> loafers


Sour dough.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> kiwi fruit





> pomelo


It's a fucking lime you idiots.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> loafers





> Sour dough.


76bt.
Lovely old job  :Smile:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> Why on earth would you want to spend all that money on a Camper when Hotels go for piss all Up Country. ?
> 
> 
> 3 big dogs. Thats why. You show me a hotel willing to take that lot and I'll shake your hand. Also, these camper vans are like rocking horse shit (as in, ones done to good spec) so its not throwing money away.


Ok I apologize for asking what breed of big dogs you have Pseudo! :spam2: 

As usual I totally misread the O.P along with this quoted post which clearly does not give anyone reading the impression that dogs have anything to do with this thread. :Confused:

----------


## rickschoppers

Psuedo, I just stumbled upon this thread and I can give you my opinion. In the past I have done a lot of camping with dogs and without. It does add a different dynamic when taking three large dogs along, but it definitely can be done in comfort depending on your personal comfort zone. You seem to not mind traveling with them, so that is a good start.

In my younger years, I always had a large dog or two and they would go with me everywhere. I first had a pickup with a camper shell on the back where I just threw a mattress and some camping equipment. No problem taking the large dog with me. I also had a couple of VW campers which had more creature comforts like a sink and tables. My camping in those days was mainly at the ocean and I would have my dog and surfboard with me at all time.

You sound like you want more room and a more comfortable living space than what the above can offer. As I grew older, I also wanted the same. I then started with a larger camper as shown below.



These will just lower onto a regular pick up bed and can even have a shower. I took two large dogs with me in something like this with no problem. It may get a little crowded with three and I am not sure if something like this is even available in Thailand. Many will build their own and I would think you can use the steel cattle haulers for a frame. Just one possibility, but not so much for room, but easy to drive and store.

I then graduated to what we call a trailer and you would call a caravan. I had an Airstream trailer just like this to camp at the beach or desert and my dogs were very comfortable.



Again, I am not sure if these are even available in Thailand and they would require their own license. I am sure the BIB would stop you at every road block just to take a peak inside. Unlike the US, I am sure the dogs could travel in it as well, while rolling down the road. These trailers would be a little more work to drive down the road with and parking is always a problem in cities.

My final try at camping was in a class A motorhome which are all over the US. These are the largest and most like living in a house. They have slide-outs that increase the square footage while stopped and many will actually live in these full time. I found them to drive well on the open road, but things could get a little tight on narrower roads or in the city. I don't think you will find any of these in Thailand. Too bad, since theses are by far the most comfortable and you could tour Thailand with three or more dogs in style.



With all this said, we have to take a look at where you live. What I am hearing is that you want room for your three dogs and wife while being able to negotiate the roads in Thailand. If it were me, I think you have two good possibilities. First, obtain a closed in truck and convert it into a camper of some sort. I have seen many trucks on the road in many sizes, so what size would depend on your budget and needs. Converting them into a camper would not be that difficult and what you would have to think about are the parts used and if they are obtainable in Thailand. I have thought often about buying a used semi and converting the trailer into a small apartment. Not saying this is what can be done in Thailand, but surely something like this is possible.



A second possibility would be converting a bus. There are various sizes and they are all drivable in Thailand, as we have seen. A smaller bus would make sense as long as you have enough space for your dogs and all the creature comforts you want. You could even do something like this, if you were so inclined.


What I am saying is that there are definitely many possibilities within Thailand and you just need to decide how much you want to spend. I like the truck conversion the best since they are so plentiful. One of the challenges would be to find all the different systems you would need along with parts needed. I would think Bangkok should be the first place to look, or if you know of a very good builder, they should be able to construct a mini home for you. 

The choice is up to you and I think it is a great idea. I have thought about similar, but the heat prevents me from going any further. You would definitely need some good ventilation at the very least, or a good AC unit to keep things cool. 

If all else fails, or it is just too much work to come up with something, the tent idea sounds reasonable. The Thais like camping in a tent and I am sure it would be accepted all around the country. Whatever you decide, an awning would be a must since most of the living in Thailand is done outside. All you would need then is a bed to sleep in and a BBQ to cook on. 

I hope I have given you a couple new ideas to think about and whatever you decide I wish you luck and happy camping. Sounds like fun to me.

By the way, I like these types of threads much better than the doom and gloom ones.

----------


## stickmansucks

> So where do you plan to camp in it considering Thailand ain't set up for Campervans. 
> 
> You could not use it when the temp was up unless you ran the A/C all night and then you need to be somewhere were the shitters and showers are.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love it but it dont seem suited for Thailand.
> 
> I see your point considering your dogs but if you never had them it seems a bit out of place.
> 
> Good luck with it all the same.  Be brilliant in Australia though.





I just quote you because you said exactly what I wanted to say and I am drunk now, and too lazy hahaha

Just one more question, why is it so cheap ? How much for brand new one ?

----------


## pseudolus

> why is it so cheap ? How much for brand new one ?


Dunno - they are not answering my questions at Golden Dragon as of yet.

----------


## pseudolus

> Psuedo, I just stumbled upon this thread and I can give you my opinion. In the past I have done a lot of camping with dogs and without. It does add a different dynamic when taking three large dogs along, but it definitely can be done in comfort depending on your personal comfort zone. You seem to not mind traveling with them, so that is a good start.
> 
> In my younger years, I always had a large dog or two and they would go with me everywhere. I first had a pickup with a camper shell on the back where I just threw a mattress and some camping equipment. No problem taking the large dog with me. I also had a couple of VW campers which had more creature comforts like a sink and tables. My camping in those days was mainly at the ocean and I would have my dog and surfboard with me at all time.
> 
> You sound like you want more room and a more comfortable living space than what the above can offer. As I grew older, I also wanted the same. I then started with a larger camper as shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> These will just lower onto a regular pick up bed and can even have a shower. I took two large dogs with me in something like this with no problem. It may get a little crowded with three and I am not sure if something like this is even available in Thailand. Many will build their own and I would think you can use the steel cattle haulers for a frame. Just one possibility, but not so much for room, but easy to drive and store.
> ...




Finally - someone who gets it. 

Will be digesting this all a bit further. The yellow truck would be ideal, but just not available here hence looking for something bigger than a commuter van, but not so big, where the spare parts are readily available, and I came upon the bus thing. 

Cheers for the most valuable input.

----------


## slackula

> Just one more question, why is it so cheap ?


Perhaps because it falls into a commercial vehicle category like pick-ups and so is subject to lower duties?

----------


## rickschoppers

No problem Pseudo. Let me know if you ever decide to build something. I would be very interested to see how things turn out. There is a pretty good selection of trucks in Thailand and considering they are all blank slates, it would be up to you how you want to proceed.

Very much like building a miniature house. The various components should be accessible since they do have some large buses with toilets in them. I have never been in one of the "party" buses, but they may have refrigeration and sinks in them as well. Then it is just a matter of finding the parts and a good layout that suits you and your dogs.

----------


## terry57

What about going with the original van and modifying a small trailer to carry the dogs in.  

With regular stops and ample ventilation they will be fine.

Could also bang the misses in there if she plays up.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rickschoppers

Something like this?



or this if you are not into off roading.



Personally, I do not mind the dogs riding in the truck or camper if there is enough room and they would be a lot cooler. I have had friends who hunt with dogs and they refuse to ever pamper them in such a way. My father had hunting dogs most of my life and when I hunted with him the dog would sleep in the trailer with us.

----------


## Roobarb

Great idea Pseudolos.  My first thought was to do with where you would actually be able to camp, but then it struck me there there are tons of little Thai resort things where you just rock up and rent a little cabin.  Park the camper van next to it, plug in to their power, use the loos in the cabin and you're all good. 

To test the theory I 'Google mapped' near to us and searched for 'Resort'.  This place popped up:

https://www.facebook.com/LandkavalleyResort

It's mainly in Thai but it does seem to say 'All are welcome' (which by definition should include farangs in strange vehicles) and show a picture of a dog running around, even if the dog does look disturbingly similar to Koojo.  Anyway, I digress somewhat but the point is that finding a campsite in the European/US vein may be difficult, but there are tons of places that will be likely to happily relieve you of a few baht in exchange for a place to park the camper and stay the night.

Fitting the thing out should be simple enough.  I'd go and visit a few boatbuilders as they are used to creating living areas in confined spaces together with all the sort of 12v/inverter stuff that goes with it.

The one thorny issue I think you'll face is regulatory.  I'm guessing here and mention it more in the hope that being later shot down by someone will get you the right answer, but when vehicles are first registered they are classified into a category (Private Car/Minibus/Tractor etc).  The import tax/registration etc is based on the classification of the vehicle, and the type of number plate issued will depend on this.  

The reason for this suspicion was that many, many moons ago a mate of mine bought one of those luxury 4 seat grey import Chevy van things, and to register it as a minibus rather than a private car (i.e. lower tax) the dealer took out the seats and replaced them with 12 ordinary seats.  They nipped off to the registration folks then when the deed was done out came the minibus seats and back in with the original ones.  I think it saved tax but the thing was registered as a minibus and carried number plates with blue writing instead of black.  It was as I say a long time ago so my memory is a bit hazy.

I suppose it's technically possible to re-classify a vehicle, but it would probably entail paying the higher duties and taxes that would be due on the vehicle to do so.

Anyway, the crux of the issue is that the sort of bus you're after is very likely to be registered as a commercial bus (cheaper tax 'n' all) and as such I think you'll need a commercial licence to drive it.  The basis of this is the PDF below, which I hesitate to post as I can't even work out what the website it's hosted on is about but in the absence of anything else...:

http://www.ltpcenter.com/documents/1...y+Thailand.pdf

I'm not too sure that foreigners would be able to get a commercial driving licence in Thailand?

I reckon your options are as follows:

1) Get a Commuter, or the biggest 'minibus' you can find, and install a pop top so that you and Mrs P can sleep above the livestock.  This sort of thing:



It may cost a bit, but a boatbuilder should be able to make a mould of the original roof then create a fibreglass top from that.  

Ventilation - have zipped sides with mozzie netting a bit like in a tent.  No need for AC to rumble way all night.

2) Assuming Mrs P is Thai then ask her to get a commercial driving licence - judging by what we see on the road I don't imaging it's that difficult, possibly even just a correspondence course would do it?  If you get stopped whist driving then she can feign a sore finger or something and you are merely (few reds or a sneaky purple) taking her to the nearest doctor, which incidentally officer, and thank you for stopping me, is where?

3) Give the thing an expensive black paint job, heavily tint the windows and for effect maybe stick one of this red and blue flashing light things in the front grille.  Then just hope for the best and maybe polish up on your Jedi mind tricks.

Get past the licensing bit and I reckon the fitting out and finding places to stay would be a doddle.

----------


## rickschoppers

Just doing some internet surfing and ran across this.

*Asia               RV Thailand - Lance Lite 845 Motorhome - Sleeps               4/5*  *Return       to Rates*   Internal Layout   Vehicle             Features   2             double beds (cabover + dinette bed) + 1 overhead bunk bed for 1 child           as an option  1           bathroom (shower sink + WC) + outside shower  1             kitchen (double sink, 3 burners, large fridge of 115 liters/4cu.             ft., electrical coffee           maker, water filter...)  A.C             vehicle (when driving) and heating, Large water tanks (125 liters/33             gallons of fresh           water, 100 liters/29 gallons of grey + back water)  2             airbags  
 *Vehicles           and layouts are samples and are subject to change at any time*

----------


## pseudolus

> What about going with the original van and modifying a small trailer to carry the dogs in.


Not an option buta nice idea. I have a small boat that would take up the tow bar anyway.




> few boatbuilders


Yes - they are also used to consutructing light weight as well. I had considered this already, and there are a few local boat builders along the road from Jomtien. 




> re-classify a vehicle


Hmmm never thought of this. I hope I would not need a commercial vehicle licence. Will need to check this out thoroughly. Mind you they rent big rig camper vans here to normal punters and I guess they do not all have one? 

Brilliant reply though Rhoobarb - thanks for the effort. Much appreciated.

----------


## ltnt

> No one can think of places along Route 4


There's all sorts of "Thailand National Parks along highway #4 P.  they all have or allow camping.  For my money It's the country to the north of Chiang Rai that has the best national parks.  Mountains, big trees and waterfalls. come winter the Thai's flock to the Northern National Parks to enjoy the cold weather and sometimes frost on the ground.

For Highway 4 there's a super park just outside Prachup Khiri Khan, not to be confused with Hua Hin.  PKK is 81 kilometers south of Hua Hin.  If you go about 30 kilos south of the place there's a huge national park there and many tourists stay there during the high season.  As well you mentioned Kho Sak?  super place.  Great golf, nature trails, huge lake and great fishing.  You can even rent a bamboo hut out on the water for overnights.  They bring your food to you on long tail boats. 
Once saw them catch a huge catfish, looked to be at least 200 kilos.  If you travel north from Chiang Rai they have the King Mother's property and many camping sites in this area. Doi Tung area near Mae Sai.  Some of the most picturesque mountain ranges I've ever seen anywhere.

South of Payao is another beautiful mountain range with a National Park just of a major curve in the road.  Thai's flock to this location every holiday and camp by the hundreds.  Kinda like the Yosemite of Thailand.  Payao is a great stop as well with a huge lake, lovely guest houses and I think you'd be able to park your camper along the lake front overnight without harm.

Do it "P."

----------


## rickschoppers

If you are into home built, here are a few:

----------


## pseudolus

nice - Homebuild is not for me though. No time, and if I am brutally honest, I am rubbish at it. 

ltnt- great - can't do the national parks though, but this idea of pitching up in a resort if i can't find a suitable place to park up is brilliant though.

----------


## Evilbaz

There are many different types of electric/hydraulic boat lifter kits available that would put your boat/dinghy on top of your van/bus and you could tow a lightweight storage/kitchen/whatever unit with a special doggy home.

Cooking and crapping are better done outside of sleeping areas.

----------


## rickschoppers

Here are some interesting conversions:

----------


## terry57

If you do manage to go camping sometimes without your dogs the National parks in Thailand are certainly brilliant.

Also the resorts, winter up North is awesome.

----------


## rickschoppers

Just saw you are not into home built RVs. Do you have a budget, or are you just looking for ideas?

----------


## Evilbaz

Another thing to consider - have you tried having a root with your missus with the three dogs in the same room?

We all know what Tezza does - he just takes off to the carpark at the Pot Shot or any other fishing town pub on a full moon when all the prawnies come to town !
Picks up a spare root looking for a bit of rough and it's "Don't come knocking if the van is rockin' "

----------


## Topper

Madame Auto (I couldn't get a picture of the phone number) has about 10 caravans and 2-3 campers that I saw.

It's on the west side of the ring road heading north.

----------


## pseudolus

Thanks for that - will be up in a few weeks so will have a look.

----------


## gusG

What about Carryboy?
2015 Motor Home

----------


## pseudolus

> What about Carryboy?
> 2015 Motor Home





> Looked at a few of the HiLux based ones but not that impressed





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Shy Guava
> Here ya go:
> 
> 2015 Motor Home
> Seen them - Very small inside. Rather spend 2m on something more bespoke.
> 
> Quote:


,,,, not good for what I want.

----------


## gusG

^ Fair enough, I wasn't paying attention was I?  :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

Nah your alright -  any ideas always welcome.

----------


## pluto

I recently purchased a Toyota superwagon(older Hiace model), took out a row of seats and did some minor modifications to it. I use it to haul surfboards, coolers, two small dogs, bbq, bags and gear around on Surf trips down to Khao Lak. It might be a bit small for you, however with a tent/canopy extension to the side...it would double your space. The advantages of the Toyota are that they are stealthy...so many around, they do not stand out. With tinted windows and curtains, no one would even know what is inside. The other factor is being road legal, on your regular driving licence...you are allowed to drive them for private use. For us, combined with a tent, it is ideal.

----------


## pseudolus

> I recently purchased a Toyota superwagon(older Hiace model), took out a row of seats and did some minor modifications to it. I use it to haul surfboards, coolers, two small dogs, bbq, bags and gear around on Surf trips down to Khao Lak. It might be a bit small for you, however with a tent/canopy extension to the side...it would double your space. The advantages of the Toyota are that they are stealthy...so many around, they do not stand out. With tinted windows and curtains, no one would even know what is inside. The other factor is being road legal, on your regular driving licence...you are allowed to drive them for private use. For us, combined with a tent, it is ideal.


Stick up some pictures if you can.

----------


## Gerbil

This should do the job:

----------


## funcrew

> Here's the most important part of the rig. The shitter box.


I own a lot of camping gear, but this bad boy right here is the lynch pin of the whole setup.

----------


## Mr Earl

Have ya considered something like this, dogs love it.

----------


## prawnograph

Sure there is a more recent campervan thread, but the search facility here . . . 

Anyhow, this from last week, hope they slept well, parked withing 20m of the property owner's screeching macaw aviaries

----------


## misskit

Nice setup.

Northway Outdoors | เต้นท์ติดหลังคารถยนต์ Roof Top Car Tents มีทุกรุ่น

----------


## Edmond

They sleep in the tent on top of the car? Re-tory-cal question as I doubt it's for cooking in.  :Smile: 


I'm all for loving the great outdoors, but I'm not sleeping in a tent unless I'm out in the Australian bush or doing some sort of Dirk Extreme Combat-Race.

Give me a nice clean hot shower, big hotel room bed with aircon, TV and icy beers and real pizza delivered after a day of hiking any day of the week.

----------


## Lantern

My kind of motorhome.

----------

